# my other two ratties...



## MistressSchrodinger (Apr 27, 2007)

it wouldn't let me add these on the other one...

There are more pics in my album!!! 

http://www.ratforum.com/coppermine/cat=10472.html


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

LOOKIT THE EARS!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

moose's markings are so stunning! what lovely rats you have.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awww, they're soo cute! =x


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness those are some big ears! Gorgeous rats, you have


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Merlin. Is. So. Handsome.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol. true enough, merlin's face is priceless. those are also, btw, absolutely delightful names, ha ha.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## MistressSchrodinger (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you all ^_^. I'm in love with them =^_^=


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Eeep! I love your dumbo. The marking on his face almost looks like a heart. So precious.


----------

